# What ever happened to Jacobsen ???



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

A looooong time ago I remember Jacobsen made lawn and
garden tractors or at least put their name on them. What ever
happened to Jacobsen lawn and garden tractors, did someone
else but them ?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I had heard that TIECO (Turf & Industrial Equipment Company had bought their rights to engines. I know for a long long time all TIECO equippment had on them was Jacobsen engines, while no other manuf had the jacobsen line of engines. Then I also heard that Tecumseh was the company that bought out Jacobsen motors. They used to make a tuff motor of good quality. 

Guess they went the way of all those old timers, like Eska, Clinton, West Bend, Olson & Rice........just absorbed up by some huge larger company.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Jacobsen was owned by Textron and in the mid 80's they merged the consumer part of Jake with Homelite (which they also owned at the time) so Homelite would have branded mowers.At first,they were branded Homelite-Jacobsen then a year or so later just Homelite. Then Homelite mowers were discontinued. Textron sold Homelite to Deere in 2000 or 2001,who promptly shut down all US retail outlets except Home Depot. In 22 months they LOST 100 million dollars ....got tired of it and sold Homelite to Techtronics,a Chinese private label manufacturer of electric power tools.

Textron still owns the Golf turf Jacobsen and has resurrected the Jake commercial rotaries after buying Ransomes-Bobcat and Bunton. They also shutdown those companies golf products divisions.
Life in the Jungle artydanc 
Got all that?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So maybe THATS why I am not a CEO? I thought you bought Co's to MAKE money. Did not know you bought them, ran them to the ground, loose a ton of money, then sell them to someone overseas. 

  :truth: :kookoo: :kookoo: :kookoo: :kookoo:


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Funny thing is Deere never missed a beat.........same week they sold Homelite there were press releases about buying an irrigation company for 125 million......guess its nice to step on your whang and never feel it...LOL

Whimsical would be the best way to describe this adventure with no thought of the plants ,people and bodies left behind.
Go to #6 and #7 on this link to get the story.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You know alot of times you make more money going out of business than staying in business.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Bunton used to make one great model fairway/greens mower. It was a triplex rotary mower that was kick butt. I rode that thing for several years and never had any issues with it, ever.


----------



## Ronniehill (Oct 13, 2012)

*Serial number chart*

Was told there was a serial number chart for Ford and Jacobsen maybe on this forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually,the move on JD's part was smart. Jacobsen had a reputation as the best lawn equipment made(they even made snowblowers for JD!),and were out selling JD. So,when Jacobsen fell on hard times,and sold to Homelite,Jd was ready. They bought controlling interests in Homelite,and then eliminated their major competitor...Jacobsen. Jacobsen also made the Ford lawn/garden tractors,until that time.
Personally...I liked the Jakes better!


----------



## 546cowboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Jacobsen made the Ford mowers. I bought a 53500 Jacobsen from the scrap yard last year. It was a monster of a machine. I had plans to fix it all up but ran into a snag trying to find an axle for it. I found out that it was the same tractor as a Ford LTH-195. I ended up selling to an older gentleman in Michigan that collects both models. He did a fantastic job restoring it.


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Nice Job!! My Dad had a Ford LGT 165. It had a drive on de k. It had the crap beat out of it, scrapped it the day we blew the motor.


----------



## MDE3 (Feb 26, 2016)

I can say with certainty that Jacobsen has re-dedicated itself to become the #1 name in commercial lawn equipment. Not to say that they have arrived there yet, but are certainly spending the money to earn back the kind of respect they once held.

Note they are no longer in the private residential mower business (unless you consider White House maintenance "a residential contract") Jacobsen mowers are designed for commercial use only these days. For a commercial/residential type mower Textron offers the Dixie Chopper selection of very fast "0" turn radius mowers. 

Although it may sound like it, I am not an employee of Jacobsen. I did however sleep at a Holiday Inn Express once...

PS I once owned two Jacobsen Hydro's, and a Wheel Horse Hydro,


----------

